# Home/Self Defense gun...



## Kendallbearden (Jul 22, 2010)

I'm looking to get a new pistol to carry with me while i'm hunting, as well as to have for home defense. I want a light weight pistol. I already have a .357 mag. but I never carry it because the dang thing is just too heavy. I have been carrying a .380 acp. in the woods, and i'm looking to upgrade. I also want something that is easy to get ammo for. I know my .380 ammo is still hard to come by, though i have been able to find a few boxes. I'm looking at either a 9mm, .40 S&W, or .357 sig., though I am open to other calibers. I also don't want to break the bank with a new gun. I'm looking to get one in the $300-$350 range. What do you guys suggest?


----------



## vonnick52 (Jul 22, 2010)

I would suggest saving up another hundred bucks or so and getting a Springfield XD of any sorts.


----------



## Cadcom (Jul 22, 2010)

Might be able to pick up a used S&W auto in 9mm.


----------



## Doyle (Jul 22, 2010)

I also got tired of carrying around a big .357 (or .44) when hunting.  So, I shopped around and found a nice Ruger Security Six snubnose .357.   I still get the power of a .357 for when I want to put down a wounded hog and I get the simplicity and reliability of a revolver but it is light and small enough that it doesn't bother me when carried on my hip.

As an added benefit, I can keep the first 2 cylinders loaded with CCI snake loades.   You can't do that with an auto.


----------



## fishingtiger (Jul 22, 2010)

Was in your same position a year back. I had a 357 s&w but too heavy to carry. I ended up getting a Springfield XDM in 9mm. I wish I had gotten a 40 cal, though.


----------



## Tentwing (Jul 22, 2010)

I hear that Ruger LCR is now available in a 357. Haven't seen one yet, but if it is as light weight as the 38 version it should fit the bill nicely.

........Tentwing


----------



## TurkeyH90 (Jul 22, 2010)

*Glock!!!!!!*

Spend a few more dollars (can you put a price on a gun that must function flawlessly in a life threatening situation?) buy yourself a Glock 19 (about the most reasonable compact you can carry concealed) and LEARN TO SHOOT IT!!! When you have confidence in a gun and your ability to shoot it you dont have to go out and buy a gimmick i.e. Taurus Judge. I know someone will take offense to this but it is just my opinion and probably of quiete a few who are more than casual gun owners.


----------



## siberian1 (Jul 22, 2010)

Glock 27


----------



## 308-MIKE (Jul 22, 2010)

For solid protection in and out of the woods, easily carried, I'd recommend a 10 mm, probably a glock would be your best bet.


----------



## scout8140 (Jul 22, 2010)

For about 350 you can get a used glock or XD on gunbroker


----------



## siberian1 (Jul 22, 2010)

10mm ammo is too expensive.  If you get a 40 or 9mm you can usually find cheap target ammo.  The more you practice the better off you are!!


----------



## siberian1 (Jul 22, 2010)

TurkeyH90 said:


> Spend a few more dollars (can you put a price on a gun that must function flawlessly in a life threatening situation?) buy yourself a Glock 19 (about the most reasonable compact you can carry concealed) and LEARN TO SHOOT IT!!! When you have confidence in a gun and your ability to shoot it you dont have to go out and buy a gimmick i.e. Taurus Judge. I know someone will take offense to this but it is just my opinion and probably of quiete a few who are more than casual gun owners.



Good post!!  This man speaks the truth!!


----------



## Dub (Jul 22, 2010)

I like the G27 idea.

10 rounds of .40S&W can be pretty formidable.  You can also carry a spare G22 magazine loaded with 15 more that will slap right in that pocket monster.

Search around and you can find a new one for just under $500.....join the GSSF and go to a participating dealer like Ed's and it's (don't quote me) but somewhere around $435-ish.

GLOCKS are trusted the world over by LEO & military for a reason.  I know I've put at bunch of rounds through GLOCKS...high quality and cheap ammo....never had a problem.

FWIW, I'll be handgun hunting a lot more this year with a magnum wheelgun, but a GLOCK of some type will be riding along my hip or pocket.


----------



## Davans (Jul 22, 2010)

Ruger SP101


----------



## AQHARoper (Jul 22, 2010)

Save a few more bucks and get a Glock 19.


----------



## HoCoLion91 (Jul 23, 2010)

Springfield XD 9mm.  Comes with 2, 16 round clips.  I keep one full of  jacketed hollow points for home defense.  Bought 500 rounds of ball ammo for target practice.  Ammo is relatively cheap and easy to find.


----------



## Kendallbearden (Jul 24, 2010)

I've already got a .357 mag., .380 acp., and 12 ga. for home defense. I'm really just looking for a good, cheap semi-auto to carry in the woods. I'm leaning towards a .40 cal too, just because it packs a little more punch than the 9mm for about the same price. Any of you guys know any good used gun dealers I could check? I don't mind buying one used, as long as it is in good working condition.


----------



## WGSNewnan (Jul 24, 2010)

keltec pf9 - 250.00 or kahr cw9 - 400.00


----------



## savethehooch42 (Jul 25, 2010)

A 40 is just a short 10mm.


You get what you pay for and 400 is just not enough for my life. When Im in the woods I carry a glock 20 10mm.  No animal in GA can handle that, even the giant male black bear who haden't eaten for a while and decided to charge me...


most gun stores do offer layaway


----------



## tv_racin_fan (Jul 25, 2010)

WGSNewnan said:


> keltec pf9 - 250.00 or kahr cw9 - 400.00


 
Small and light seems to me is a Kahr forte. I would have you shoot a Kahr CW9 and see how you like it.


----------



## bigt61 (Jul 25, 2010)

Try and see if you can pick up and feel a CZ 75d Compact... aka CZ P-01........

14 rounds of 9mm and compact fits like a glove.....


----------



## fireman401 (Jul 25, 2010)

I know there is a debate on the .45 vs. the 10mm.  The concept of a 10mm is good, but you will likely pay a higher price for ammo and it may be harder to get at times and in certain locations.  I settled on a Glock 21SF for my woods and home defense (kept under edge of bed at night) gun.  The .45 is able to shoot shot shells as well.  Like the above statement, I really don't think anything walking can take more than a few hits from a .45 and still be a significant threat.


----------



## Dub (Jul 25, 2010)

Budsgunshop.com does layaways and is really easy to deal with.



Also, FWIW, I had a G20 as my woods gun for a couple of years.  It just grew too hard to find local ammo and mail order gets pricey.

My new woods gun is a similar sized G22 that has potential to compare at ~85% of the 10mm and ammo is found everywhere.  

Good luck and get something that will be reliable.


----------



## Win1917 (Jul 27, 2010)

38 snub nose for the field and for home. Not cool but they're simple and they work.


----------



## Cadcom (Jul 27, 2010)

Dude, My S&W 637 is cool!

Seriously, it's a real easy weapon to carry. That means a lot. The .40, .45, 10mm etc may have more punch but a J frame revolver is one of the easiest things to stick in a pocket and hit the road. Time tested and within your budget. Just my opinion...


----------



## Parker Phoenix (Jul 27, 2010)

I personally prefer a 10mm, however if your not willing to invest the money may I suggest 3rd generation S&W, saw some on Bud's (LEO trade ins) for $259.00 shipped. I think it was a 4586, these are fine hand guns for the money, and the .45 is time tested.


----------



## Incawoodsman (Jul 27, 2010)

Hmm... the best of both worlds is just to stick to your .357 for a woods gun. I have a Ruger speed six and it only weights about 9 ounces more then the glock, both loaded. I can carry around that no problem. Plus the 357 mag ammo is easy to find and you never have to worry about the revolver malfunctioning and it will kill the heck out of anything in those woods, whether they walk or 2 legs or 4.

  I have a Glock .45 for home protection, that is when my 12 guage runs out of 00 buck.


----------



## Desert Rat (Jul 27, 2010)

If you want homedefense, that everybody in the house can use effectively, get a shotgun and load it up anything from varmit to buck shot. If you empty it at 3am, it still makes fine club. It doesn't even matter what guage. Even an 8 year old can handle a 16 guage if taught correctly. 
You already have a .357 for the woods, quit complaining and just carry it. It's not THAT heavy. If it is, you have the wrong belt and holster.


----------



## ECoker (Jul 27, 2010)

Kel Tec makes a 9mm thats the same size as most 380s and it will fit in your pocket holster. Brand New is $299!


----------



## Old Coach (Jul 27, 2010)

I carry a Glock 17 for backup while bow and rifle hunting.
The Glock 19 would be smaller and lighter.
For home defense I use a Rem 870 youth 20ga with buckshot and a Glock 34 with a light-laser.

Coach


----------



## Desert Rat (Jul 27, 2010)

After seeing the snake in Trail Cams, I think I want a 1911 for a pocket gun, with the long clip.


----------



## Win1917 (Jul 28, 2010)

> Dude, My S&W 637 is cool!
> 
> Seriously, it's a real easy weapon to carry. That means a lot. The .40, .45, 10mm etc may have more punch but a J frame revolver is one of the easiest things to stick in a pocket and hit the road



I think they're cool too but you know what I mean...amongst the new wavers they're not tacticool  .


----------



## killerkudzu001 (Aug 5, 2010)

If I were to look for a gun for home defense and have the ability to hunt with it also, I would get what I plan to used this coming hunting season. Its called The Judge from Taurus. I saw in a previous post where someone called it a gimmick. Well loaded with buckshot it is a dangerous gimmick. I am going to rabbit hunt with it loaded with 410 #6 high brass shells. Just remember guns don't kill, people do, so just be careful with what ever you decide to get.


----------



## BamaBart (Aug 7, 2010)

High capacity reliable 9mm and Cor-Bon ammo.


----------



## chuckdog (Aug 7, 2010)

Any of the better compact tupperware 9's or 40's will do fine. I think the XD line is the best value in a quality pistol on the market. My personal favorite is the M&P. My wife has a compact 9 that's a great shooter. I carry a 45 M&P in my car everyday. It's in a paddle holster that I can slip right on my crossdraw side and it's like it's not even there. The Glock 26 or 27 would be great for carry, the 26 being the more comfortable of the two for most to shoot. All I've mentioned are high quality, very durable dependable and affordable pistols that should fill the bill. Chuckdog.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Aug 7, 2010)

Lots of good avice in this thread. The Glock 19 with high performance ammo is plenty of gun for defense. Personally the Glock 26 will be my next purchase . Hides a little better in light clothes for concealed carry.

Go handle a bunch of different models and see what fits your hand. Go to a range and rent a few different models and see how you do with them.

Get what you can shoot best. Make sure your proficient with it. Especially if your going to bet your life on it.


----------



## Dub (Aug 7, 2010)

Cadcom said:


> Dude, My S&W 637 is cool!
> 
> Seriously, it's a real easy weapon to carry. That means a lot. The .40, .45, 10mm etc may have more punch but a J frame revolver is one of the easiest things to stick in a pocket and hit the road. Time tested and within your budget. Just my opinion...



+1 on those S&W 15oz pocket jewels.  So easy to carry.


----------



## 2789britt (Aug 7, 2010)

Best home defence gun is a short barreled 12 guage pump shot gun you can't miss


----------



## keowens31 (Aug 7, 2010)

*Judge !!!*

all are great choices i suppose... but for me theres only one choice. the (JUDGE).  i carry it while bowhunting for hogs and preseason deer scouting. the choice of ammo is what sales it for me. bird shot for snakes, buck shot, slugs, or 45 LC for defence against any nasty hogs, and after the hunt i lay her down on my night stand.. cant go wrong with a JUDGE!!!!


----------



## ejs1980 (Aug 8, 2010)

I like the small frame revolvers with big punch. My choice for the woods is a S&W model 60 in 357. Mine is stainless and has spent alot of time in the woods and on the water. At home I would choose what ever I can reach from the bed. I usually use what ever I carry on any given day.  That usually means a handgun. It goes next to the bed when I lay down and to the truck with me in the morning. I know a shotgun is better for home defense but I don't want to leave it out all the time and it does you no good locked in a gun safe.


----------



## badbull123 (Aug 10, 2010)

I'm a big guy with very large hands... I tote my S&W .500 everywhere!!! It always does the job!!


----------



## 84BravoJ8 (Aug 17, 2010)

savethehooch42 said:


> A 40 is just a short 10mm.
> 
> 
> You get what you pay for and 400 is just not enough for my life. When Im in the woods I carry a glock 20 10mm.  No animal in GA can handle that, even the giant male black bear who haden't eaten for a while and decided to charge me...
> ...




This is what I would do for the field, A Glock 20, 10mm is a awesome round! If you join the Glock Shooting foundation (GSSF). You can buy 1 Glock a year for LEO prices, starts around around $425. for full size pistols. The GSSF costs $25. or $35. 

http://www.glocktalk.com/forums/showthread.php?t=1166218

I am a 1911 guy but still love my Glock 29SF it is a 11 round Sub-Compact in 10mm Automatic.


----------



## 84BravoJ8 (Aug 18, 2010)

Also, I have to say for home defense, nothing beats a 18" 12 gauge loaded with 00 Buck!


----------



## georgiaboy88 (Aug 18, 2010)

FNH FNP-45. It's got 15rnds of .45. Not that you need that many for home defense but it might come handy on some hogs. Comes with a holster and 3 mags. Great deal.


----------



## pasinthrough (Aug 18, 2010)

2789britt said:


> Best home defence gun is a short barreled 12 guage pump shot gun you can't miss


 
Agree with the 12 guage.  But actually, people can miss, even with a shotgun.  I've seen people shoot 10 rounds of 8 pellet 00 buck = 80 pellets at a target 25 yards away and hit ZERO times.  It can happen.  I have also seen people miss a target with a handgun at 3 yards.  The round(s) go where the muzzle is pointed, always.  

Better than 00, an ounce and a quarter of #4's will do considerable damage and not have the over penetration problems you might have with the 00.
JMO

Getting back to the OP, the best is... the one you have the most confidence in and the one you know as an extension of yourself.  For me...a 10-22, 870, sig 226 or G23, all I know well and are in places I can get to depending on what's going on.  It's going to be tough to get something good for $350, you might put another $100 or so with it an get a G19 or 17, 23 or 22.  These are workhorses and will give you years of service.


----------



## flyingfrog509 (Aug 18, 2010)

I'd stick with .40 acp so it could at least be useful in the woods and still be a show stopper for a criminal.

My dad had a little Kel-Tec .40 he carried for a while when he didn't want to spend a bunch.  But they can be hit or miss on quality.  I wouldn't carry anything till I had 500 rounds down the pipe and knew it would fire every time.  My dad's Kel-Tec just sits in my safe now that he moved on to an XD now that he makes more money.

I tend to lean towards sticking with a glock, XD, or the such just for comfort of mind even though my dad's never let him down & my wife has a little P32 that has worked flawlessly.


----------



## ironhead7544 (Aug 18, 2010)

Charter Arms has a light weight 357 mag.  I have had a number of Charter guns and never had a problem.  Personally, I would get the Target Bulldog in 44 Special with a 4 inch barrel and some Buffalo Bore ammo.


----------



## mrbassman (Aug 26, 2010)

I have two S&W 38 revolvers, one 357 Ruger with 6" barrel and I just bought a 1911 45ACP made by high standard.  I paid $450 for the 1911 and it is a great gun.  The 1911 is going in my truck and on my side alond with two clips one with bird load...I do agree with alot of the posters, the revolver is tried and true, one of my S&W is the light weight hammerless and it is an awesome carry weapon.


----------



## Rusty Shakleford (Aug 26, 2010)

i personally don't trust carrying anything other than a .45 or 10mm. I dont care for plastic pistols either!

BTW....THEY ARE CALLED "MAGAZINES" PEOPLE, not "clips"


----------



## DAKILLER (Aug 30, 2010)

i thought magazines were to read?


----------



## Kendallbearden (Aug 31, 2010)

I ended up getting a smith and wesson sigma 40VE. I love it. Took it to the range the other day and it is very accurate. It has night sights on it, and 4 14 round magazines. It is a good self defense gun, i trust it.


----------

